# Arbroath Pier



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

A few days ago, I drove up to Arbroath, about an hour and a half drive from mine. I've seen some pictures of this pier before so decided to give it a go. I took a couple of shots, below. Long exposure works best, I think. The sky wasn't the best so not much movement in the sky. Anyway, here they are from my Flickr account. I don't have the border or watermark added as I'm not sure how to do this through Lightroom. Still learning! Many thanks.

DSC_5434.jpg by Ravinder Bindra, on Flickr

DSC_5439.jpg by Ravinder Bindra, on Flickr


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The second one looks spooky  

I like them, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Aye, light not so good in the first and the second has the light OOF.

Easy to sort out your copyright mark in Lightroom.......

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/using-watermark-editor.html


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

The light was fairly flat. What do you mean by OOF?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

nice picture,but i did wonder how the people got there until i zoomed in


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Nice pics :thumb: I want to try this long exposure, have to practice.


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice pictures that, i live about 25mins from there yet never seen it haha


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> What do you mean by OOF?


Out Of Focus I guess.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks, everyone.


----------

